

Hacker Andrew 'Weev' Auernheimer attempts to overturn conviction - deepblueocean
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/19/hacker-andrew-auernheimer-try-overturn-conviction

======
deepblueocean
Apparently, the hearing focused mostly on issues of the appropriateness of the
venue and not much on the computer crime aspects. That means the appeals panel
may not actually rule on the merits, but may dismiss the case on what amounts
to "a technicality". That would leave the gray area of the form of the
original ruling against Weev about what does or does not constitute a CFAA
violation.

